

Host: Deep into the mercenary world of political talk radio (2005) - benbreen
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2005/04/host/303812/?single_page=true

======
slashnull
Oh my god it's written by David Foster Wallace, there is a javascript widget
to display the footnotes, and some footnotes have footnotes.

Perfect.

Thank you so much.

------
jessaustin
After reading, I was not surprised to find that Ziegler only lasted at KFI
until November 13, 2007. To be that tightly wound, all the time, would make
such a public job difficult.

Since TFA has no photographs, I couldn't help but picture Ziegler and
Bertolucci as the main photojournalist and the news producer from
_Nightcrawler_.

